

Assange Says NSA Holds The Power In The Obama Administration - testrun
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/08/assange-takes-aim-at-facebook-and-googles-unbridled-power-in-sxsw-livestream/

======
line-zero
Does anyone have a link to his full talk at SXSW?

I've been scouring the web, but can't find it.

